# Big Time Signatures



## Flux (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey guys, gonna be joining the Staffpad family soon and have a quick question. Are Big Time Signatures possible? Would like to replicate my Sibelius/Finale templates as much as possible, though information on Staffpad seems to be relatively sparse online.


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey Flux,

No big time signatures, StaffPad is meant more as a composition software than "engraving" although it can print scores. I'd recommend writing in StaffPad, and exporting Music XML to another software for final engraving


----------



## Flux (Jul 2, 2020)

Jacob Moss said:


> Hey Flux,
> 
> No big time signatures, StaffPad is meant more as a composition software than "engraving" although it can print scores. I'd recommend writing in StaffPad, and exporting Music XML to another software for final engraving



Awesome, good to know! I'm really intrigued on being able to write at the piano, and Staffpad seems to find a good medium between pencil/paper and laptop with Sibelius.


----------

